# Lubix Elite vs Ultimate GuHong



## JyH (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to get one, but I'm not sure which one is better for me. I'm a decently rough cuber, and I love my Alpha V, but want to get a GuHong. So if anybody out there has BOTH the Elite and the Ultimate, post your opinion! I've heard that the Elite is NOT worth it, and that the Ultimate is used by more people.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

Get a DIY GuHong from Lightake and Silicone oil from your local hardware store. The Lubix cubes are for suckers.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Get a DIY GuHong from Lightake and Silicone oil from your local hardware store. The Lubix cubes are for suckers.


 
Blasphemy! Burn the heretic!


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 28, 2011)

Get a DIY from Lightake and some Lubix or some 50K diff oil and do the 48 point mod, it will basically be the same as an Ultimate except you will have the feeling of accomplishment for doing it all by yourself.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 28, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> Get a DIY from Lightake and some Lubix or some 50K diff oil and do the 48 point mod, it will basically be the same as an Ultimate except you will have the feeling of accomplishment for doing it all by yourself.


 
Blasphemy! Burn the heretic!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 28, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Blasphemy! Burn the heretic!


 
This!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 28, 2011)

Lubix seems far too overpriced


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 28, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Lubix seems far too overpriced


 
Blasphemy! Burn the heretic!
Does anyone not get the message?


----------



## Owen (Feb 28, 2011)

Might I point out that you said the same thing three times.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 28, 2011)

and rightfully so.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 28, 2011)

Elite is worth it. I have tried both.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok let me start of by saying you can mod your own ultimate but its not quite the same as a lubix ultimate. Donovan takes a lot of pride in making each ultimate the best it can be. Not many people understand the difference between the Ultimate and the Elite. The Elite is better obviously but not that much better. i would like one but while a Ultimate take donovan 30 min a Elite takes him about 3 hours. Everything is sanded and sanded and sanded. I saw one cut about 70 degrees the other day it was crazy! but Still the ultimate is not that much worse that its not worth it. Just go with a ultimate!


----------



## anuradha (Mar 1, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I saw one cut about 70 degrees the other day it was crazy!



Doesn't this leave reverse corner cutting only 20 degrees or less?


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 1, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Why would it?
> 
> Off: do you like my avatar?


 
Because anything greater than 20 degrees would just be regular corner cutting (since one turn is 90 degrees).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 1, 2011)

you guys are onfusing me here....


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 1, 2011)

This is how bad the forums are getting? After 17 posts there hasn't been a single post here directly and helpfully answering the original poster's question.

(Not trying to be hypocrite, though I own neither an Elite or an Ultimate. Just thought this should be pointed out.)


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 1, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> This is how bad the forums are getting? After 17 posts there hasn't been a single post here directly and helpfully answering the original poster's question.
> 
> (Not trying to be hypocrite, though I own neither an Elite or an Ultimate. Just thought this should be pointed out.)


 
I don't think anyone that's on the forum regularly has both, maybe CamCuber.





There you go OP


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 1, 2011)

i am getting both.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 1, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> i am getting both.


 
Post a comparison vid if you can please. I'm trying to decide what to buy next. It's between V-6 and Pyraminx or a stackmat or an Elite. I've got a self modded GuHong and I'm happy with it but I need just a little more control and I think the Elite will give me that.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 1, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> So If you're going to the cornell comp soon, shouldn't you get a stackmat before to become familiar with it? I wouldn't want to be at a comp and be using a stackmat for the first time, I'd be really scared to mess up. That's why I ordered a stackmat in preparation for the upcoming newark comp, so I will be familiar with the stackmat before I go to do the biggest solves of my life.


 
Yea which is why it's on the list. It would also motivate me to drill PLLs more since I could time myself and I know they're really slow right now. I've only got a couple sub-2s. Between learning OLL and practicing all my other cubes I'm not sure if have time to learn a new puzzle and get decent at it but I'd rather have a time in it so I can see how much I've improved. I might go stackmat, Pyraminx, and Elite and then just buy the V-6 later. Lol I need to get a real job soon teaching swim lessons is just not working for me lol.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 1, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Post a comparison vid if you can please. I'm trying to decide what to buy next. It's between V-6 and Pyraminx or a stackmat or an Elite. I've got a self modded GuHong and I'm happy with it but I need just a little more control and I think the Elite will give me that.


 
So If you're going to the cornell comp soon, shouldn't you get a stackmat before to become familiar with it? I wouldn't want to be at a comp and be using a stackmat for the first time, I'd be really scared to mess up. That's why I ordered a stackmat in preparation for the upcoming newark comp, so I will be familiar with the stackmat before I go to do the biggest solves of my life.

*Also you may want to keep in mind that it may be awhile before the elite or ultimate became available again.*

edit: sorry I had I glitch, my post got deleted so I had to post it again

@EricReese This does not count as a deleted post as I posted it again


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 1, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> So If you're going to the cornell comp soon, shouldn't you get a stackmat before to become familiar with it? I wouldn't want to be at a comp and be using a stackmat for the first time, I'd be really scared to mess up. That's why I ordered a stackmat in preparation for the upcoming newark comp, so I will be familiar with the stackmat before I go to do the biggest solves of my life.
> 
> *Also you may want to keep in mind that it may be awhile before the elite or ultimate became available again.*


 
A very good point. I've got some deciding to do anyway.


----------



## Owen (Mar 1, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> So If you're going to the cornell comp soon, shouldn't you get a stackmat before to become familiar with it? I wouldn't want to be at a comp and be using a stackmat for the first time, I'd be really scared to mess up. That's why I ordered a stackmat in preparation for the upcoming newark comp, so I will be familiar with the stackmat before I go to do the biggest solves of my life.


 
Stackmats are really easy to use. It shouldn't be much of a problem. Just out your hands down on the sensors, wait for the green light to come on, and just start solving, and then just smack your hands back onto the timer at the end.

I'm also going to the Cornell competiton, I'll probably be awesome. (Mostly because I can walk there)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have both.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...uestion-thread&p=539191&viewfull=1#post539191


----------



## its rhyss (Mar 7, 2011)

The Lubix cubes are well worth the price, the cube itself is modded and the lube is already applied, I had no problem with spending the money for the cube and its been well worth it, although i am going to get an Alpha V aswell.


----------

